

Royal Hackathon - Come and help create a web app this weekend - dworrad

 Well the Royal wedding is taking over here in the UK (London) and we all have 4 days off work. If like me - you want to avoid the wedding and have nothing else planned then come and join me in creating a (long) weekend web app. I have the killer idea (heard that one before) all I need now are like minded people to help me pull it all together (over a few drinks).<p>Please get in touch if you feel you would like to be involved (all welcome). If you can only make part of the weekend then it's not a problem. Location TBC (London SE1 or somewhere near).<p>Still considering what stack to use (depends on what skills we have at our disposal). I was thinking of using - Rails, MongoDB (but like I said we'll see). Non techy's welcome.<p>The whole thing is meant to be a bit of fun with the chance to learn a few things and meet new people. If anything more comes out of it then it's a bonus.<p>Once the weekend is over I will let you all know how we went... and maybe you can let me know if the bride bothered to turn up!<p>Contact me - @dworrad (twitter) or dworrad AT yahoo.co.uk
======
krat0sprakhar
Sounds fun. I wish I could be a part of it. But I live too far(India) :D

